# Warm & Cold



## soundshigh (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi there - here are two cues I submitted for a movie episode....I haven't received an answer if they're using any of the two, but nevertheless, here they are:


Cold
[flash width=550 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F94715886&secret_url=false[/flash]

Warm
[flash width=550 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F94288827&secret_url=false[/flash]

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Krakatau (Jul 26, 2013)

just listening , in parrallel...

_...As far as i can judge,_ i appreciate the intelligence you have to describe both pieces as "cold" and "warm"

Cooling reverberation/sympathetic raisonnances on 1rst track
Warm and welcoming piano chords and cello part on 2nd

Sound very relevant to my mind and reveals an important part of your artistic sense to me...(that wouldn't be necessarily only as a music composer !)


----------



## soundshigh (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for commenting! The tittles came after the cues were ready. I was kind of surprised how both tracks were somewhat similar in genre, but bared different feel and color.

Cheers!


----------



## Rectobiasi (Jul 28, 2013)

You shoud check if they used them or not lol otherwise they are both pretty 
Nice job !


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 3, 2013)

I really like `Cold'. I like the human feel of the playing, and I can imagine it working beautifully in an underscore setting. There is a lot of hiss in the recording, but you know what, I think that helps IMPROVE it, even though people strive for pristine recordings I prefer the noisiness!


----------



## soundshigh (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for listening and commenting. Yesterday they called me to tell me I was given the gig  We'll see how it goes...

The noise on the tracks is from Reelbus - a tape emulator. I might have dialed a bit more than needed, but at the time I thought it gave the performance and the VSTi piano some authenticity...Cheers!


----------



## soundshigh (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi again,

Just wanted to mention - "Cold" got selected for the scene and had to take it down on the insistence of the producers.

I got lucky with my debut as a feature film composer - the movie, "Viktoria" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3400872/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1 got selected at Sundance in the 2014 issue of the festival and competed in the World Drama category. :D 

Thanks for your words here. 

K.


----------

